
Vinod Khosla: Anyone Who Talks About a Bubble 'Doesn't Have a Clue' - fezz
http://www.forbes.com/sites/ellenhuet/2015/09/23/vinod-khosla-anyone-who-talks-about-a-bubble-doesnt-have-a-clue/?utm_campaign=Forbes&utm_source=TWITTER&utm_medium=social&utm_channel=Technology&linkId=17303183
======
gaius
When VCs whistle in the dark... There's a bubble.

